
Animal source of the coronavirus continues to elude scientists - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01449-8
======
mytailorisrich
It feels rather gratuitous to mention Trump's claim in such an article even,
or especially, with an added disclaimer that there is zero evidence to support
that claim.

